# do i need a bigger swap size? and how?



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

i replaced one of my drives, the b drive, in my series 2. now i have 450 gigs. i think i only enabled a swap size of 127 mb though. heres a pic









how would i go about changing it if i need to? also, can it be changed without me losing all my recordings? it was a pain in the but reloading all of them from my pc last time.
thanks


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

With 450 GB of recording capacity it's recommended that you should have a swap partition of at least 225MB.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

I'll ask here as well, what about a 300GB drive, should I use a swap size of -150 or would -127 be good enough? I'm replacing the original drive with the 300GB drive as well, thanks


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

There are two schools of thought outlined here.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

JamieP said:


> There are two schools of thought outlined here.


I saw that post by you, good information by the way, so if I'm using a brand new 300GB drive a swap size of (-127) should be good enough where I shouldn't encounter the "GSOD" correct? I'm upgrading my Philips DSR704 using the weaknees guide and not the Hinsdale guide, should be no problem right? thanks


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

hmm, interesting, thanks for the links. i'll just leave it alone and see what happens. i have my backup and i save the programs i want to my computer


----------

